# BuRP Sprint Car



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Here's the prototype, hope the picture is in here.................


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey it worked :thumbsup: 
It's a SC-18 with a narrow battery tray. It'll have a big block with the pod plates flipped upside down and backwards. The reason for that is the axle is now behind the motor like a 1/10 car ( the rear suspension seems to work better ) and the ride height is now lower while using the 1/12 tires..... batteries will be a ofna 7 cell brick back and electronics will be tight, but I'll get something to fit. I also have spacers under the front axle to lower that ride height and to be able to adjust caster......... The body will be a pain to paint with all the roll bar detail, I'll try and get that done this weekend. what do you think ???? If there's enough interest Bud might make some more bodies


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like it could pull the front wheels into the air :thumbsup: 
Looks good.


----------



## Maverick Racing (Aug 9, 2002)

Id buy one.....For sure.


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Here it is with a paint job and body mounted :thumbsup:


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Very Cool!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

VERY nice ZXboy! Were you able to get all your radio in there? what did you use for body mounts? How about a pic of the bottom?


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

so Bud, where do I place my order for one of these sprint bodies :devil: :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*sprint car bodys*

Why don't we just do it right here? How many do we have to have to make a special order Bud, 10?


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

I would take 2 bodies,just let me know when they are availiable.
Coro


----------



## Nil (Dec 8, 2001)

Definitely kewl!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Hummm.....
That's 4 so far, I'll take 2 more....let's see....uhhhh...don't tell me....
Yeaaaaaaaaay!

6


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey K1M, don't have the radio gear in yet, but it'll fit !! there are three body mounts. One tall one in the rear coming off the top of the damper post, and two on the side down low. It seems real secure, but will have to do a good endo flip to test it out  I'll send a pic of the chassis with all the gear in it soon..........


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Perfect track for the SPRINT BRP*

We've got the perfect track for a racing class here in Columbus. It is an Indoor Dirt Oval ran by George Hawkins and it is called Thunder Raceway. For directions and more info call 614 205 7299.
The CORCAR forums has a thread about the race track and racing there. It can be found 
here. 

There are some photos of the track and pit area in that thread.

They have electricity in the pit area and tables in the same and the area is clean. They run only foam tires and it is a well lit clean race area. George has been talking about putting together an indoor area to run Micros and BRPs in another room (not the same room as the Dirt oval.)


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

count me in for 2


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

getting ever so close to the 10 car min. order, Bud :devil:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

*All*

I will order some the next time I do a body order. However since they are special purchase they will be $25.00 each :lol: Just kidding


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

Sugar Grove gang will take a total of 4


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Sprint car bodys*

*10* so far....


----------



## ovalrookie (Dec 4, 2002)

ya i like one or two myself.....that is the bomb!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

I'll take 2! These babies sure will look good on Da' Track!

Dale


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

And I'll need a couple of spares.............


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

So Bud are you going to order some now,and start an other Class for Bud Cars :thumbsup: ,We just got a paved oval to race on Thanks to T C Hobbies in Lee NH
CORO


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

*sprintcars*

hmmm im thinkin somone will hafta be making that conversion kit at this rate so everyone will have a car to put this body on :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

okracer said:


> hmmm im thinkin somone will hafta be making that conversion kit at this rate so everyone will have a car to put this body on :thumbsup:


I asked Bud about a conversion kit and he indicated you would have to do your own conversion. 

Following the technique and method ZXBoy used you need:

+ Fun Wons 18 (typically too expensive to change an SC18 to a Fun Wons 18 because of different front suspension plate, tires, rear diff assembly, etc.)
+ Big Block Motor Plate set w/ Speed 300/Wattage 370/Big Block motor
+ BRP Pro top pod plate, shock assembly and mount
+ Narrowed extended battery tray
+ Larger front bumper design
+ 12th scale (Fun Wons tires) front foams front and rear 
with fronts cut down.

ZXBoy intends on using brick cells because of their smaller width cross section. The radio gear and batteries have a much smaller area to occupy. 

If you know someone racing 12th scale that doesn't glue up their own tires you may have a source for your front tires when they are done racing with them...
You'll just need to true them, so they are the same size, unless you need stagger.
Or cycle your rear tires to the front when they don't have the needed rollout height.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I will be ordering some bodies hope to have them in by next week.


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Thank you Bud! Will you post on here, or contact us individually? :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Bud: Let us know when those sprint car bodies come in. 
Also, will you be running the mod class on oval or road course at da track after June 7th?


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Here's some more pictures.............
The ofna brick cells all melted on me when I tried to charge them up ??
Oh Well....Never liked them much anyways when I was using them in my micro RS4. So I used 2/3 a's in a funky arrangement to fit 7 cells in there. Like putting 10 pounds of S#$%! in a 5 pound sneaker :freak: 
I'll try and put it on a track this week and see how it goes.........


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Wow! Thats looking good! I have bodies in but still have to make the wings hope to have all ready by next tuesday. I will also be setting up a sprinter for DA TRACK


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

ZXBOY
How was the sprint car,did the test go well.I just got my body and all I have to do is buid it.LOL Do you have anymore suggestion on building car.
Thanks
Coro


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

*K1m*

Sprint car bodies are in.


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Coro, The sprint car went good....... It seems a little over geared with the big block and the fun ones tires. I wish there was a bigger spur than the 52T........ I had a hard time fitting batteries, but I have the wheel base altered ( axle behind the motor and front plate moved back ). But if yours is unaltered should be a bunch easier.
Just make a new narrower battery tray to fit the body ( I made mine from thick lexan ) If you look close at the middle picture you can see the lower body mount is a cross wise tube secured with a allen screw on either side of the battery tray sides. drill the allen heads for a small body clip make a hole in the body and secure with the clips. The rear mount comes off the top of the damper rod.
The front tires were gripping a little to much in my test session and if I wasn't careful, it flipped just like a real sprint car, and the body and mounts held up very well...............
Bud I'm going on vacation for a few day, please save two bodies for me and I'll contact you when I get back. Thanks Roy


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

good news, good news...... Robinson Racing Products makes a 60T spur gear that we here in PA have been running for a while!!!! the part #RRP-1860 New Stealth Pro Spur. Works excellent, especially on a tight road course, in and out of the turns faster!!! Try it out and see what you think. :thumbsup: :devil:


----------



## ZXBOY (Nov 1, 2002)

Yeah,Yeah, That sounds like the hot set up for the big block and fun ones tires............Who sells them ??


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

I got mine from Stormer Hobbies :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

zxboy: I ran 60/7 in my F.W. pro at buds track last weekend on the road course with the big block. It was a handful even at that gearing. Very easy to overdrive the turns, I tried some drag brake but it seemed to slow it down too much. On a small tight track turning the throttle ATV down seems to work good too. About 1/2 way through the 10 minute main I was wishing I could turn the boost back up though. But I'm barely coordinated enough to turn the wheel and squeeze the trigger let alone push buttons too!
I'm planning on building a sprint car this fall - I'll probably have a few dumb questions for you then. :hat: 

Canbquick: We got SPRINT CAR bodies now !!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

K1M:
we have one of our sprints ready, as soon as time permits I will get some photos posted. As a reference, we used 6 AA's, full size electronics (they were laying around), sc18 tires. We will have 3 ready for the last oval race at DA Track.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looks like I will have to get my sprinter built!!!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

CanBquick and I have been busy working on our sprinters too! We'll have more pix later, but for now....
SC18 Sprint car radio plate:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*60T spur gear???*

Guys...
I've seen references a couple times to a 60T spur.
Can you elaborate on the source and if it comes predrilled
for the diff balls? 

That's some pretty steep gearing on the Fun Won 
for a 60/7 or 8.57:1 Is that with the Big Block?

Thanks!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

canbquik said:


> good news, good news...... Robinson Racing Products makes a 60T spur gear that we here in PA have been running for a while!!!! the part #RRP-1860 New Stealth Pro Spur. Works excellent, especially on a tight road course, in and out of the turns faster!!! Try it out and see what you think. :thumbsup: :devil:


I think if you do some RAFstering with rollout,  with the Fun Won tires, it might not seem so tall. I know it seems to work, even running the 16d on a tight road course or in a small area. Those motors love to rev if you let them. Besides, with an SC18 tire I think the gear would very close to the ground. 
#RRP-1860 will take 8 of the larger diff balls
#RRP-1960 same gear, drill your own holes
Also, you'll have to hog out the motor plate alittle too and you need a 3/8 X 1/8 bushing.

F.Y.I. 
aprox. dia. 
Fun Won - 1.75"
SC18 - 1.35"
60t - 1.29"


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

it's alive....... the sprinter is alive :devil:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Where are the pictures??????????????????????


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Sc18sc*

 Well, I haven't found any numbers the right size for the wing, and I still want to make a nerf style front bumper but ..... 

I think we'll see some pix of CanBquick's sprinter soon also.

These are gonna look sweet on the track going at it wheel to wheel!


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

here's some pic's....


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good guys!!! If we have enough sprinters at the last oval race at DA Track we will have a seperate class for them.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

One word.................sweeeettttttt.


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

lQQkin goood guys


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

*the finished product!!!!!!!*

can't wait for Kim and I to get together for a little open wheel action, you up for it PUNK, well are you? :jest:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Challange?*

*PUNK? PUNK??  PUNK???*

Pretty big talk for a guy who doesn't even have headers on his SC18SC!!

You know darn well I can't wait to get some of that purty orange (or whatever color it is) paint on my wheels!

The way this week is looking we may have to settle this at the Can-Am Championships this weekend.
Smoking Maxx's at 10 paces...............*BOY*!


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

*10 paces???*

10 paces..... didn't you get your new glasses yet, GRAMPS!!!! Bumper- to-bumper push 'til you break or win, you up for that old man??


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

:lol:


----------



## Joy (May 24, 2003)

Budda vs Gramps head to head. Yeah......I'd pay to see that.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Ya'all are killin' me! :lol: :lol:


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

BUDDA????? O.K. now it's PERSONAL.....


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I was watching ISMA racing on TV from Sandusky, OH tonite and I realized where ZXBOY gets his inspiration for that big front wing. I also thought wouldn't it be cool to hook up a moveable roof wing to the steering servo so it would tip up when the wheels turn left like the ones I was watching do....  
I didn't catch his name but the announcer said one of the drivers was from Elyria too.

Bud: _If_ we do have a sprint car class in September, do you think it will be mod or stock guidelines? We could run Big Blocks and put alittle weight on the rear pods so they pull the front wheels off the ground coming out of the turns! :lol:


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

always looking for the next cool "real looking" physics.... :thumbsup:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Sprinter rules would be anything goes! :devil:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Hehehehe! The *ONLY* way to go! :thumbsup: 

Hmmmm....let's see...how can I get that 9t 540 in there??..... :devil:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

k1m said:


> Hehehehe! The *ONLY* way to go! :thumbsup:
> 
> Hmmmm....let's see...how can I get that 9t 540 in there??..... :devil:


The Micro guys have built a 540 chassis conversion kit that one guy has fabricated and designed... They use the 4/5 Sub C cells (Sanyo CP-1700) in them. PMR (Pro Matched Racing has Voltage Enhanced cells) 
http://www.aktionrc.com/

40mph+ on stock motors???


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

WARBIRD said:


> K1M:
> we have one of our sprints ready, as soon as time permits I will get some photos posted. As a reference, we used 6 AA's, full size electronics (they were laying around), sc18 tires. We will have 3 ready for the last oval race at DA Track.


How about those pix, Warbird?
Come on man, don't hold out on us!


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

hope this works


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

let me know if this does not open, photos 1s thru 5s are the sprint

http://home.columbus.rr.com/warbird/


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

warbird: It works fine...nice lookin sprinter! this is gonna be a gas!

Bud: Hows your SC18sc comming? Is anyone else bringing one to the Sept 13th race?


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Bud*

Bud: So........You gonna have a sprinter for the last oval race?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

To early for him to have it ready, My best guess will be on Friday the 12th :jest:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

You guys better watch it...Bud has a shop full of tools and some time on his hands between filling orders. He could be building his out of Carbon Fiber or other materials and putting a whole new suspension on it for improved handling...

It doesn't take him long to sort out a car and he may lift the rule of he doesn't count at his races and lay down a whuppin' on you fellows. You will think it is Friday the 13th when he rolls out his creation and proceeds to smoke you guys.

Maybe it will be convertable to a Stadium Truck...Big honking tires that are gooved and slotted...to run on packed dirt tracks.

He did say it was anything goes on the Sprint Cars...

David


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

We know how bud loves a suprise.....just trying to get him to tip his hand abit. Actually I wouldn't be suprised if it ran on NITRO! :devil:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I'm surprised someone hasn't tried to find a NOS equivalent for Nitro cars and started using a simplified NOS injection system or a TBI NOS system. I would imagine the added weight of the system would outweigh the benefits. Not to mention, too much NOS can be pretty dangerous with exploding motors. 
Dynajet cars for straightline fun?

You guys ever make a CO2 powered car for a Pinewood derby style
event, level track tethered cars with timing gates and everything.
Mechanical engineering guys did them when I was in school. They had a device that punctured both cylinders at the same time, then it was who prepared their car the best.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I worked on the sprinter, I moved it over to get at the candy jar :tongue:


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I did start work on the sprinter! It will be revolutionary


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is coming along nicely :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Details, details....*

How about a spy shot pic, Bud?
Sure hope we have enough sprinters for a class. I'm not so sure I could slip mine in under stock class rules! :devil:
Mine just underwent a full dose of bearings along with the Don S. rear pod brace. I added a rear axle thrust bearing too to keep it fast & smooth no matter how much those fat rear tires slam the wall. My Kydex front bumper came out pretty good, just hope it'll hold up. I also ended up bending a battery box out of lexan that also has a transponder mount built into it. CanBquick scored me some awesome numbers to finish up the body & wing. And wait til you see his ingenious body mounts!
It's really all starting to come together now......11 days left til
*Da last oval race at Da Track - Sept 13th*


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Soon as complete I will show all. No rules in this class Just a sprinter body.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

I read K1M's comment about stock class different than you did Bud...I read it as, if there aren't enough for a Sprinter class cars, then he doubts his car could be considered "stock" with all the bearings.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Also, as far as class goes, 3 from the Sugar Grove Gang and 2 from the PA racers and Bud will make it more than enough for a class...

I think the collective will needs to start soon or we will have to put paddle blades onto the wheels and pontoons...Ohio is pretty wet lately.
3 inches of water a day isn't uncommon lately...


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Can someone with a digital camera get some pictures of the Sprint car "line up" for us less fortunate that cannot attend?


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I plan on having the digital there for the last blast.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

WARBIRD said:


> I plan on having the digital there for the last blast.


Hey WARBIRD;

Let's talk offline sometime...
I'm going to be away this evening until sometime after 9:30 but
call me sometime. I need to chat with you...
890-1422

Thanks!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It is almost done. And it is hot, just hope it works


----------



## Blind (Sep 4, 2003)

are these sprint car bodies still available for purchase?

[email protected]


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

They were when I spoke to Bud last week. How many do you guys over in SoCal want?


----------



## Blind (Sep 4, 2003)

RAFster said:


> They were when I spoke to Bud last week. How many do you guys over in SoCal want?


1 is positive, but I'll have to make some calls because somebody else may want one also. It's not for me so I would just be passing it on to my bud who is in the process of making a 1/18th scale sprint car with a full tube frame chassis


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

RAFster said:


> Also, as far as class goes, 3 from the Sugar Grove Gang and 2 from the PA racers and Bud will make it more than enough for a class...
> 
> I think the collective will needs to start soon or we will have to put paddle blades onto the wheels and pontoons...Ohio is pretty wet lately.
> 3 inches of water a day isn't uncommon lately...


Add me to the list RAFster, mine's about 90% done. Just have to paint the body. Did a test session last night with the chassis and have some minor adjustments, but should be good to go. 

Bud, how about a concours competition for the last race? 

See ya'all at the track.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

warbird and rafster are you planning on racing the sprint cars at Classic this winter? Also is this going to be a modifidy class? If it is I will build one too. It will give you guys one more back marker to pick on.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

2slow00, I don't have a Sprint car body or Sprinter...
Back marker...ha! you mean you want me to be chasing you, right?

If funds allow I will race at Classic, I'll probably be working 2 part time jobs then to make ends meet if I don't find a permanent position before then. 93K more people were laid off in August according to one report I saw...

Racing at Buds on the 13th and at the Arts In The Alley F360 Challenge
fielding 3 cars at both is taking a chunk of the extra funds. I'll not be racing in October as a result.


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

RafSter I know what you mean about the cost. Hope you land a job soon.


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

2slow00,
Sugar Grove gang plans on being at classic when the rest of the BRP's are, kinda like spints at Talladega. I'm thinking of putting a couple of zero's on the bottom of the chassis so after the big one I can at least identify the proper carcass to bring home.
See ya on 13th


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

My car has been seen by others!!!!!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Well......
Did they laugh? :tongue: ...Did they go blind? :dude:
Lots of OHH's and Ahhh's :thumbsup: 
I'm sure!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

It's secret. :drunk: Hope to have some pictures up by tuesday


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Secrets Again?*



BudBartos said:


> It's secret. :drunk: Hope to have some pictures up by tuesday


So they gonna be detail shots???? so some people can do that sincere form of flattery (copying) your design cues?

So, who has the spy shots of Bud's creation? Who's paying for the spy photos?

Christmas came early and I went to the races with a buddy tonight at Columbus Motor Speedway and saw the full sized winged Sprint Cars race. I'll have to get the photos developed this week and bring them with me. #98 or was it #99 wrecked right in front of us...sliding in turn 4 right into the wall hard. Tore the upper wing clean off and trashed the right front suspension. I didn't get the camera up quick enough to catch it on film. Would have been a cool shot.

David


----------



## 2slow00 (Sep 26, 2001)

Look out guys Bud's sprinter is realy tricked out.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

2slow00 said:


> Look out guys Bud's sprinter is realy tricked out.


Looks like Bud wants to keep all the marbles for himself...he isn't sharing pictures yet...Tomorrow? or will it be later? :jest: 

Timing belt broken on my car yesterday...working on fixing it today...
one less day to get the cars dialed in...


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

OK here are some spy shots of my BRP spint car


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Here is a view with the body off.
I use a reg SC18 chassis but cut out of carbon fiber, added side roll springs from the pro chassis and also the AA battery holder from the pro. We will see how it runs on sat :wave:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

OHHHH...AAAAHHHHH!
:lol: 
Nice lookin sprinter, Bud! I'm looking forward to seeing it Sat. We'll have to get lots of pix of them for webpages, etc. Have ya got a motor in there that'll pull the front wheels up? Those look like some custom SC18 wheels/tires too, huh?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

K1m>> It ran great will not pull both fronts off ground but it does carry the left front pretty well. Right rear is wider and I used a rear wheel on the right front boring it out for BB.
The thing looked so neat, can't wait to race them. :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

The Sprint Car race was everything I expected and more! We had some real scale racing action and they looked so realistic! From pulling the inside front wheel off the ground to spectacular crashes and big time power moves on the track, it was 1/18 scale oval racing at it's best!


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

aeracer said:


> Can someone with a digital camera get some pictures of the Sprint car "line up" for us less fortunate that cannot attend?


As promised:


----------



## aeracer (Oct 28, 2001)

Thanks for the pics K1M. :wave: 
Very nice looking lineup of sprint cars guys. Sounds like you guys have a lot of fun racing there. Maybe I can get up there with my son next year and do some racing at the headquarters. I just wish it weren't an 8 hour drive......


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

I shot misc. photos of the sprints also, I gave Bud the disk and he will post on the site.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

*Sprint Car pics*

A few full sized Sprinters from Columbus Motor Speedway...









Or the larger version: 
http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/58BlueOrange.jpg










Or the larger version:
http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/groupSprinters.jpg

Some others...
http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/02check.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/2aRedWhite.jpg 

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/77Black.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/9yellow.jpg


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Now for the good ones...from "Da Track" Season closer Oval Blowout...

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/2liftwheel.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/00WhiteTurnOne.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/10TurnOneBudCrossingLine.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/YellowTurnOne.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/WazzerChasingBudThroughTOne.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/2CrossingLine.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/SettingGrid.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/Turn3_4Action.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/YellowTurn4.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/K1MChasedBudT4b.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/10Turn4.jpg

http://home.wowway.com/~ldmartin/Sprinters/DaTrack/DriversStand.jpg

That's about it...enjoy!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks Rafster :thumbsup:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

*Joy's Sprinter*

We have another SC18SC in our house, Joy loved the way my sprint car came out so now she has one too. She just finished the masking (swearing) of the body last nite and we painted it. I'll have some pics of the final results soon.

We flattened the radio plate and cut it like nerf bars. I also made her a bumper out of Kydex and servo mounts for the mini Hitec servo. The ESC and reciever are mounted on a piece of Lexan folded like a "V". A Lexan battery box/transponder mount fits between the antenna and the rear damper post and Dubro ball ends threaded on the rear body posts makeup the rear horizontal body mounts.

Joy has built this one pretty much by herself, all I've done is help out with the sprinter conversion and the paint.

Here are some shots of the chassis:


----------



## WARBIRD (Oct 31, 2002)

if schedules permit, it could be a good turnout of sprints in december,


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

great looking sprinter, Joy! :thumbsup: Can't wait to see the paint scheme, I'm sure it will be awesome!!!!!!!


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Looks very nice Joy! Clean layout. The rear body posts are used to have a side mount screw for body attachment. I can't quite tell what you have rigged there. Any closeups for that area? The paint scheme is eagerly awaited... 
Looks like the fun keeps coming for these little cars. 

What will be the next body class for a custom little car?

At CORCAR we ran a Ferrari 360 Modena Challenge race using a single manufacturer's body. It was fun. We should do that sometime with Bud's bodies... Choose the Saleen or GTP or F40 or truck or something and have one of the races where everyone is running the same body.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

RAFster: look at the 3rd pic....that's a Dubro ball end (with ball removed)threaded onto the rear body post. The nylon nuts lock it in position with the shank of the ball end sticking out thru the body like a body post. You could thread a screw into the end thru the body, but we just have the shank sticking right out. I drilled a hole in them for small body pins, but they're not necessary. Not too fancy, but it works.


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Joy's new sprinter


----------



## canbquik (Dec 17, 2002)

looking goooooooooooooddd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

Very Nice job Joy! I painted Bill Stevenson a F360 in that color and everyone was razzing him about the pearl green being teal, they clearly haven't a clue as to what teal looks like. 
Nice details on the car. 
You want the real thing, eh? CocaCola, the real thing...

It's cool!


----------



## Joy (May 24, 2003)

Thanks RAFster. The roll cage took forever to do but I'm pretty happy with the way it turned out. As for the numbers I chose.... That's my channel and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## RAFster (May 29, 2002)

taking to the top...


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Here's a link to an ebay item I found. This looks like one of the original Oval Outlaw sprint cars. I love the wheels and check out that "big block".  
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=2565&item=3194028862&rd=1


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Yes that sprinter is over 10 years old. Hope no one bids on it.


----------



## smitty smith (May 20, 2004)

Atten BUD.... reference the sprint car bodies. I want at least 10... Please let us know when they come in. Smitty ..LASO R/C raceway.. Thanks.......


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Smitty >>> We have bodies now. They do require you to do some mods to the car to fit however.


----------



## DWBryan (Dec 8, 2001)

I seen earlyer some conversations about tracks, I have one over here in LaGrange IN, its a 240ft (center line 1 lap) banked concrete called Schoolyard Speedway.
It has been compaired by 1/8th & 1/10th scale drivers as well as nicknamed Little darlington, but the 1/18th scale drivers call it super Daytona.
We are discussing the possabilitys of hosting the 1/18th scale stock concrete oval Indiana state championship race.
But a driver wouldnt have to live in Indiana to race the race. 
Check out our site and info at www.rcspeedway.net and think about it, also I would welcome suggestions based on what I have described the class to be.
Tech bench check points and such.
In the link on my site called Special events I have a rough draft of alowances for the 1/18th scale.
I have recieved some feedback expressing that my track is just too big for the 1/18th stock... My BRP SC-18 Fun Ones stock with 6 cell AA 1100ma with foams has the record so far at 7.78 and 29 laps running 4 min. My SC-18 (small tires) 6 cell 1100ma AA, stock motor and aluminum chassis still gets 29 laps in a 4 min run.
Its big but a full feild of 10 will be a blast.. just keep the trigger floored and get that perfict line.
In Acron I tryed the big block against Bud and a couple others and got smoked but it was a real pleasure just getting out there.
Well think about it and check out my site for details... LaGrange IN, is aprox 40 miles west on US20 from the Ohio line and aprox 18 miles S of Michigan.


----------



## GiantScale (Sep 12, 2002)

Awesome lookin cars!

After reading this post I have a few questions if I may..

Iv never owned a fun won. What kind of wheels are those,& can I get some dimensions for front & rear? My clubs rules state no open wheels & I wonder if I could get them under a body by narrowing the front end. And trueing the tire as small as they could go.

Can someone compare difference in performance between the fonwon wheels & the stock? The chassis is very high IMO with the funwon wheels. 

ZXBOY was the only person who made the midmotor. Im running lipos & pushing. It might be the lighter weight of the batts. Did going mid motor make the car to tight?

Thanks


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

Fun Wons use front 1/12 scale tires trued down to 1.80" on the front & back. they use a wider front beam to allow the tires room to turn from left to right. I doubt you could use them on an SC18 without serious modification on the front. Rear hubs are used to mount them to the axle that you might be able to narrow some, but I doubt you could get them completely under the body. Maybe with a mid motor mount and a narrowed rear pod??? The larger tires do raise the chassis slightly, but I have seen Fun Wons hold their own on several different tracks including DA TRACK.


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

You can still get Fun Won's stuff on line:

www.brpracing.com

you could turn a SC-18 into a FUN WON with just a few parts..


----------

